# spinning at the County Fair



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

The Eel Nano spins beautifully! I'm the one on your right! We had a ball playing with our new toys!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome,and your shirt looks great!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks! Aging Hippie!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Still waiting for mine. Looks like yours is working great!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like ya'll are enjoying yourselves - keep it up!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I can't wait till my Nano arrives. I have some fleece dyed up ready to spin.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Waiting for mine to arrive from the U.S. so excited!!!


----------



## jen9 (Oct 2, 2017)

alpaca Issy said:


> Waiting for mine to arrive from the U.S. so excited!!!


Please let us know how long it takes to arrive and if you have to pay duty on it. I'm thinking of getting one too, so would just like to know as I'm in the UK too. It looks like fun, but have just bought a new Ashford Kiwi 3, so not sure if I can justify the extra spend at the moment!


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow! Never heard of the Eel Nano.... what a great idea and, with my bad back, a very intriguing idea to allow me to get back to spinning. Thanks... I’m definitely going to explore this option!????


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Dreaming Robots dreamingrobots.com
The website of the creator of the Eel wheels.
He is a marvelous young man and his electric wheels are affordable.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like you had fun!


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

My purple Nanos arrived yesterday!
I've spun on both, but need practice using the break band.
I'm in Canada and paid $35 (roughly 17 pounds) for Duty etc. for both.


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> The Eel Nano spins beautifully! I'm the one on your right! We had a ball playing with our new toys!


I sent you a PM, and hope to hear from you....pgf


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

I got mine yesterday and am going to play with it tomorrow. It's so cute!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

hillman said:


> My purple Nanos arrived yesterday!
> I've spun on both, but need practice using the break band.
> I'm in Canada and paid $35 (roughly 17 pounds) for Duty etc. for both.


Mine arrived in Calgary today. Yippee! I guess I won the duty lottery - I didn't have to pay any. ????
I set it up and have spun some very fine singles. I think my plied yarn will probably end up about cobweb if I two ply it and maybe lace if I n-ply it. It's so much fun!


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

Glad you are duty free!
1 spins beautifully, the other has a wobble that causes friction. I'm so enjoying spinning on the Nano, that I'm going to spin on my flight to Scotland instead of knitting!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## meljon (Jul 25, 2018)

jen9 said:


> Please let us know how long it takes to arrive and if you have to pay duty on it. I'm thinking of getting one too, so would just like to know as I'm in the UK too. It looks like fun, but have just bought a new Ashford Kiwi 3, so not sure if I can justify the extra spend at the moment!


I received a Royal Mail card today with payment due for customs charge of 19.84 , which includes Royal Mail handling fee of £8!, my wheel should be delivered Saturday.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

hillman said:


> Glad you are duty free!
> 1 spins beautifully, the other has a wobble that causes friction. I'm so enjoying spinning on the Nano, that I'm going to spin on my flight to Scotland instead of knitting!


I had a similar issue. I adjusted the end of the bobbins so that the center spindle on the flyer just barely sticks out of the rear bearing when it is all assembled. If you jam the ends on the bobbin core all the way, there is too much "ease" in the fit and the orifice reducer slides back rubbing against the front of the original oriface, causing friction and wobble.

And yes, I had jammed those ends in, all the way. Had to adjust every bobbin (7). :sm12:


----------

